

Kleiner Perkins’ John Doerr: iPad ‘will rule the world’ - hackerbob
http://mobile.venturebeat.com/2010/03/31/john-doerr-ipad/

======
kjbekkelund
Well, I don't know about ruling the world, but I really look forward to
testing the iPad. Both Mossberg's and Pogue's review were interesting, and so
far most people that have tried it seem to agree that it is something special
about the iPad. Looking at the few apps shown so far, it's obvious that it's
not just a larger iPhone. The larger screen enables a whole new set of
possibilities.

------
gojomo
Just like the Segway.

~~~
prospero
Exactly what I thought when I saw the title.

 _Kamen blithely forecast that by the end of 2002, his enterprise would be
stamping out 10,000 machines a week. Meanwhile, his best-known backer, venture
capitalist John Doerr, predicted Segway would rack up $1 billion in sales
faster than any company in history._

<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/11.03/segway.html>

~~~
DannoHung
You know... if they were pushing out 10k units a week, the damn things might
actually be cheap enough that people would be willing to buy one.

------
tjmc
Lucky we don't have to wait for EEStor ultracapacitors to power it eh John?

